# Sept. 19th & 20th - Fort Myers, FL FBA



## fatback joe (Sep 9, 2008)

_*September 19-20, 2008 Caloosahatchee River Roast and BBQ Festival Ft. Myers, FL (FBA)*_
Artie McIntyre - 11831 Bayshore Road - Ft. Myers, FL 33917
(239)-543-8368 or (239)-340-8244 or e-mail: for information

http://www.flbbq.org/contest.htm

Stop by and say hi if you are in the area.  

I usually have the standing offer of free beer, but this contest they aren't allowing you to bring beer.......if you want it you have to buy it from the organizer.......supposedly at "grocery store prices"......so who knows 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I guess I can make the offer of hiding in the back of my truck and sneaking a sip from a flask.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmm.....looks like I won't have to bring much beer this time.


----------



## solar (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmm, if I can talk a friend of mine who doesn't drink but likes BBQ to make the 2½ hour drive, I might help put a dent in your beer supply.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 16, 2008)

Is that possible?


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 16, 2008)

Not in these parts....


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like a fun time, Joe, but I'll be taking a jaunt to Panama City for the weekend. Good luck!


----------



## flyin'illini (Sep 17, 2008)

What if you are a two brew lou like me?

Joe, good luck.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 17, 2008)

It is still drinking even if the quantity is low


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks!  I'll always take all the luck I can get.


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hope you do well and have a great time!!  What are you cooking at the contest??


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 17, 2008)

The standard comp meats.......well for KCBS and FBA anyhow. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chicken, ribs, pork, and brisket.


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 17, 2008)

In the FBA, do you supply the meat or the contest?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 17, 2008)

Bring your own. 

Some contest supply meat for a "people's choice" catagory, but for anything going to the judges you bring it and can't rub, inject, etc. until you get inspected, after the inspection you are free to get cracking.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 17, 2008)

Joe I'd like to take you up on that beer and see the comp but I'm still not done with the chores up around camp. Hope you have a great weekend and good luck.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 17, 2008)

Consider it a standing offer.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 21, 2008)

Joe, you the man!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





3rd place overall and three walks!!
What a great day cookin with the big dogs! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Dang proud of ya brother!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you Sir! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Missed RGC by .03(and the 1K that went with it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ), but still a heck of a day.  By far my best comp in the short time I have been doing this.

1st Place Chicken
3rd Place Ribs
4th Place Pork
8th Place Brisket

It was a fun day after the awards I didn't feel quite so hot and sweaty. LOL


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 21, 2008)

Joe congrats you did real good hope ya had a little fun too


----------



## vlap (Sep 21, 2008)

Excellent work Joe!!! Maybe one of these days I will join you out there!!!


----------



## capt dan (Sep 21, 2008)

amen on that!

You are my hero,  I hope I can get there some day!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

Way to go Joe!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 21, 2008)

You should've tried harder 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats on the near miss buster


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pats on the back folks.

And just to prove that it really did happen.


----------

